

With Music Launch Looming, Apple Still Looking to Sew Up Indie Publishing Deals - JohnTHaller
http://www.billboard.com/articles/business/6605845/apple-music-indie-publishers-contract

======
JohnTHaller
Apple will be paying 1/3 the standard streaming rate ($0.002 per stream)
during the free period, paying the rate of Spotify Free but offering the
features of Spotify Premium. Additionally, Apple is demanding artists only get
1/2 the going streaming rate for 2 years if Apple Music is bundled with a
carrier plan.

